# 64 Tach Wiring Question



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello all,

I was wondering if someone could tell me how to run the wires to the tach so I can test it under the hood before I install it.










Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ground wire - neg coil - power wire the 2 holes get grey wires with metal sockets (lights) behind the dash.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

According to my restoration book, which isn't very clear, they used two styles. The transistorized tach used two wires and the standard tach used one wire. I think the tach (-) goes to the one with the red collar, and if another wire is needed I'd try a neg ground wire connected to the left nut. Light sockets go into the holes on each side, unless that center post is a light inside, then the lights would connect to that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try it this evening.

Al T.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee said:


> According to my restoration book, which isn't very clear, they used two styles. The transistorized tach used two wires and the standard tach used one wire. I think the tach (-) goes to the one with the red collar, and if another wire is needed I'd try a neg ground wire connected to the left nut. Light sockets go into the holes on each side, unless that center post is a light inside, then the lights would connect to that. Hope this helps.


 "LEFT NUT" ?:rofl:...sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol!:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I lost that one in a bet.....many times!arty:


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

*One more question.......*

Do I need an in-line fuse on the wire to the distributor? If so, what size?

Thanks in advance.

Al T.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No fuse, as far as I know anyway.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

The reason I ask is that I had posted this question on another site and received this response.


*The tach in your photo is original to a 1963 tempest or lemans not a 64 GTO. The single insulated threaded stud wires to the negative side of the coil thru a 3 amp in-line glass fuse. The exterior of the metal casing (housing) wires to body ground. This type of tach is designed to work on a GM car using the stock points ignition system only.*

Al T.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers

Is it going to fit in your dash?


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Rukee said:


> :cheers
> 
> Is it going to fit in your dash?


The tach I installed was one I already had. 










The 63 will fit also, you just don't use the rear mouning boss.

Al T.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks sweet!
I got an old SUN stuffed into the clock hole, looks okay, but not as nice as yours. :cheers


----------

